

Interconnection of previously separated networks in Boeing 737 airplanes - jloughry
https://federalregister.gov/a/2014-13244

======
jloughry
DO-178/C permits virtual machine separation of function on shared computer
hardware; this ("Special Conditions") is the first time _all three_ networks
have been allowed to share a single network bus. Previously, networks were
separated (primarily for historical reasons; the three network domains came
aboard years apart; it made retrofitting features like seatback video screens
easier on old aircraft) but that separation gave obvious safety benefits as
well. Now, when building new airframes, Boeing quite rightly wants to avoid
running three wires where one will serve, saving kilograms of mass.

But if we believe VM separation suffices for safety critical _software_ , do
we believe it as strongly for network traffic?

